# Blue Morpho



## DigitalScape (Mar 4, 2010)

Blue Morpho - an interesting name for a butterfly, but aptly named. The first image is the butterfly with the wings closed, and the second is with the wings open - I guess you can see why it was named as such.

These image were taken at the Fort Worth Botanical Garden's butterfly exhibit (going on until 04 Apr 10). All C&C is welcomed and appreciated.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 4, 2010)

just a comment - the detailing on the forewing in #1 is excellent. which lens for this?


----------



## DigitalScape (Mar 4, 2010)

Thank You.  The lens used was the Canon 180mm f/3.5L macro lens.  I was using flash at -3ev as fill.


----------



## matfoster (Mar 4, 2010)

thanks for the info, John.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 4, 2010)

Seems like I just saw these over on another board.  Oh wait, I did.  Compliments again.


----------



## DigitalScape (Mar 5, 2010)

LOL, Tom.  I troll through several forums.  You never know what you might come across.


----------



## tomhooper (Mar 5, 2010)

Me too John, I run through 7 different boards.  Some more than others but usually get by all of them at least once a week.


----------

